# interested in relocating to Quebec



## mikebwriter (May 29, 2015)

Born in England spent most of my life in New Zealand and am a dual citizen of UK and NZ.
I'm a freelancer, web designer, indie game dev, entrepreneur, blogger, writing mentor, art director, designer, filmmaker, scriptwriter and fiction writer.
I'm also training for a day job in the mental health sector, locally.
With plans to work in Television.
I was just wondering how difficult it is to get a permanent residency in Canada?
I'm planning a trip there in a year or two to check it out, but it looks perfect for me.
I have a friend who moved from NZ to Canada to work on planes as an engineer.

I would like to buy a cottage (as guest house and a home office/studio/event centre) and some land, as well as a refurb van in Quebec. Then build a tiny home.

Also I've seen some stuff about Montreal, does anybody have more info about things to eat, see and do in Quebec? Does Canada have gaming conventions? Is there a startup/gaming/filmmaking/arts community? What are the main industries in Quebec?


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Montreal is a great place but in the areas you want to work (from your post) in you will absolutely need to be fluently bilingual.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Firstly you should check your eligibility for Canada. Go to Citizenship and Immigration Canada. You should be able to determine if you are eligible to immigrate. You may come for a visit for up to 6 months. As said by JGK you should have fluent French to live and work in Quebec. The cuisine in Montreal/Quebec City is on a par with Paris.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

What about your plans to move to the US?


----------



## mikebwriter (May 29, 2015)

EVHB said:


> What about your plans to move to the US?


getting a Green Card sounds practically impossible and I'd like to live, buy real estate and work.


----------



## Linosaurus (Mar 10, 2017)

I think the easiest thing you can do would be to get in contact with a relocation agency you can search on google or on some sites. Of course first try and get yourself informed by reading the official goverment guidelines on the web or something like that, or you could also ask your friend


----------

